# Two mics in one jack



## Capi (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm curious if it's possible, via some sort of of y-adapter or something, to plug two hand mics into one jack on stage. They would obviously both be on one channel on the board. Is it possible?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Capi (Nov 17, 2005)

Where would I get such an adapter? Would Rat Shack have one? And what would you call it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Nov 17, 2005)

I would just make my own. You are looking for a Y-adapter.


----------



## sound_nerd (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a mess waiting to happen....It's much harder to control two mics from one channel that you'd think. Plus, I doubt the pre-amp is meant to handle that...


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Nov 17, 2005)

The Greatful Dead used to have a crazy adapter which would wire all their tom mics in parallel. The pre-amp can handle it fine.


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 17, 2005)

I would expect that they would have used an external mixer or some form of a summing amp to combine the signal. 

Y-leads can cause problems when they are being used in this manner as signal coming in from one mic can travel into the other mic and vice versa. There will also be some signal cancellation as well

This is why a summing amp or resistor snub circuit is used when converting a true stereo signal into mono one.

Simple experiment. Take 2 CD players and run the outputs into a Y-lead and then into your desk. Now, whilst music is playing, unplug one of the 2 CD outputs. Notice what happens to the sound?


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Nov 17, 2005)

Mayhem--I don't know much about electronics, but what if on every lead in the cable you wired a diode? I don't know exactly where, but if you did that, then it would prevent the electricity from traveling bck up the mic lead....


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 17, 2005)

Audio signals are AC so a diode would not work. Depending on which way you wire in the diode as to whether you would drop the positive or negative deflection of the sine wave.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Nov 17, 2005)

oh, that's right....


----------



## BillESC (Nov 18, 2005)

Simple




For even more control


----------



## Capi (Nov 19, 2005)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 30, 2005)

it is very possible. sometimes when doing gigs with a smaller board, channel space becomes a big issue. so i soldered my own adapter to run two rack tom mics into one channel. works like a charm every time!


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 30, 2005)

How did you make the adaptor?

Whilst it might work like a charm, it may still cause damage. 

I have/had the schematic for a simple resistor network for summing two signals. I also have the schematics for a summing amplifier as well, which is active and therefore does not cause any signal loss, like the resistor network will.

If anyone wants them, let me know.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 30, 2005)

i just soldered the leads together (1 to 1, 2 to 2, etc.) and then soldered them to the xlr jack.

i wouldn't mind havin a look at those schematics though


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 30, 2005)

Scooter said:


> i just soldered the leads together (1 to 1, 2 to 2, etc.) and then soldered them to the xlr jack.
> 
> i wouldn't mind havin a look at those schematics though



Ah! the classic Y-Lead. Has the potential to cause damage to your equimpent and I will have a look for those schemaits for you. The resistor network should fit into the XLR.


----------



## Inaki2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I actually saw this in use in a Boston Pops show, all their SM81s were dualed at the sub-snakes.

The preamps can take it as long as the impedance doesn't drop low enough to start "shorting" out.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Dec 31, 2005)

Scoter, 
*DO NOT DO THIS*

To directly connect two outputs together into the same input is dangerous, and can damage equipment. For details, check out this tech note from Rane: http://www.prosoundweb.com/studyhall/rane/wye/wye.php

If you must do this, use a combiner like the above box or the circuit shown on the page I linked to to do it safely.

--A


----------



## Radman (Dec 31, 2005)

Great link!


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 31, 2005)

The circuit shown in the link provided by Andy is the same as the one that I have. The active summing amp one is on the way once I find my note book that has it in there.


----------



## avkid (Jan 1, 2006)

I was told early on to only use y-cables for splitting outputs of mixers for recording, but never for mics, thanks for explaining why.(now I won't do anything stupid)


----------



## the_dude (Jan 1, 2006)

You might be a redneck if..... You use a Y to save channels.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 1, 2006)

the_dude said:


> You might be a redneck if..... You use a Y to save channels.



you said it man

but i'm gonna put those y's on the shelf until i get around to soldering in those resistors.

thanks everyone


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, I guess the_dude will be sharing his vast fortune so you can buy a larger console!!! Now isn't that nice?


----------



## Scooter (Jan 2, 2006)

Inaki2 said:


> Well, I guess the_dude will be sharing his vast fortune so you can buy a larger console!!! Now isn't that nice?



exactly, you put your fingure on it


----------



## Radman (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh snap.


----------



## the_dude (Jan 2, 2006)

There's better ways to save channels. Chances are if you're in a situation where you don't have the equipment you need, you have the ability to drop mics with out compromising the show sonically. Single overhead, drop the hat mic/ride mic, splitting two toms with one mic.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 2, 2006)

the_dude said:


> There's better ways to save channels. Chances are if you're in a situation where you don't have the equipment you need, you have the ability to drop mics with out compromising the show sonically. Single overhead, drop the hat mic/ride mic, splitting two toms with one mic.



i do, i run kick, one mic on floor tom, and one on rack toms(those two i split) snare, and maybe an overhead if i need it. but there are other aspects of the show that i just cant drop mics on. so, like always, the drums get short changed


----------



## Mayhem (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, as a guitarist, I would suggest getting rid of the drummer and using a drum machine instead. Apart form freeing up channels, you don't have to talk to them, don't have to pay them and they take up so much less room. Oh, and they don't drop sticks or beats either  

However, given your signature - I doubt that you would agree!


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 2, 2006)

I think we should get rid of guitarrist as wells, just use a little ProTools rig and mix out of 2 channels.


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 2, 2006)

I think we should get rid of guitarrist as wells, just use a little ProTools rig and mix out of 2 channels.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jan 2, 2006)

And while we're at it, there's those damn vocals too. That's just one more track out of protools.
::cough::ashlee simpson:SNL:cough::


----------



## Scooter (Jan 2, 2006)

well, as a drummer, i think we should do away with all guitarists and annoying keyboard players to. all you really need is a drummer and a bass player and everyone knows this.


----------



## avkid (Jan 2, 2006)

this is starting to sound like philosophy?......(I am scared a little and at the same time totally dumbfounded)


----------



## Radman (Jan 3, 2006)

No preformers? Isn't that called a CD?


----------



## TheHeadhunter (Jan 3, 2006)

No-one has dumped the bass player yet. Perhaps the Bass Guitar can gain a new reputation as a solo instrument...


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Heck I'm a DJ, CDs and vinyls don't talk back


----------



## avkid (Jan 3, 2006)

Inaki2 said:


> Heck I'm a DJ, CDs and vinyls don't talk back


 
Unless you are cursed with a cheap Gemini tabletop CD player that makes grinding noises when it becomes unhappy!


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Gemini??? Ugh...no no no...no cursing in this forum, there are kids around.


----------



## avkid (Jan 4, 2006)

Find me a remote control for a Marantz PMD 350 and i'll shut up.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jan 4, 2006)

Gemini actually does make some nice stuff.

I just installed one of their wireless units in the cafeteria at school. The UHF1264, iirc. I have the transmitter in a concrete closet, and the range is great.

Also, their rack power strips are great too.


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 4, 2006)

Gemini? Great stuff? I have it under Behringer if that means anything! I guess I'm pampered, my DJ rider is 3 Technics SL1200, 2 Pioneer CDJ1000, 1 Pioneer EFX500 and an Allen & Heath XOne mixer.

I love being big back home hahaha


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, Behringer makes some nice stuff too. Gemini is by no means the best, when you have a small budget, some of the gear will perform fine.


----------



## avkid (Jan 4, 2006)

Inaki2 said:


> Gemini? Great stuff? I have it under Behringer if that means anything! I guess I'm pampered, my DJ rider is 3 Technics SL1200, 2 Pioneer CDJ1000, 1 Pioneer EFX500 and an Allen & Heath XOne mixer.



My god, you are one lucky S.O.B.!!


----------



## Inaki2 (Jan 4, 2006)

Andy: You're right, budget constraints rule certain choices. Ijust had very bad experiences with Gemini.

avkid: I'm a good house DJ, my nam got around, and they know what I do for a living, its hard to trickme =) As long as I keep the people dancing and drinking (read: spending money) they'll indulge me.


----------

